# Ammonium chloride - where to get it?



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I've checked all my local feed stores that I know of. Where can I go the buy ammonium chloride and where is it cheapest? Has anyone else had trouble finding it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Places like Hoegger and Caprine Supply have it. You have to buy it online.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I think Jeffers has it as well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep

Or it comes in some grains, just look for it in the ingredients.

Some loose salts and minerals have it as well.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I just bought mine from Hoeggers. Two, 2 lbs bags (so I can do a treatment and put the other 3 lbs into Legions own 50 lbs lose mineral mix and 5 lamb bar back flow stop valves. I chose to go there cause Jeffers shipping is insane and I didnt need a 50 lbs bag of it from Valleyvet. Oh and my shipping was only like 7 bucks.

THOUGH, if you have a need for a bunch of it, the 50 lbs bag at Valley vet came out to be less then 2.00 a pound including shipping while the hoeggers came out to be like $7.00 a pound for a single bag and 5.00 a pound for the two, 2 lbs bags.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow thank you all! I'll definitely have to check online cause I've never heard of any of those places near me.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Those are all online only supply stores.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Well that explains it.


----------

